# SALTED CARAMEL PROTEIN BROWNIES



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Check out the recipe for these *AMAZING Salted Caramel Protein Brownies*

Check out the Recipe Here: http://bit.ly/1IjWvu2










With these incredible Macros it's hard to believe these are healthy 

*Per Serving*


Calories:297kcal
Protein:8g
Carbs:34g
Of which sugars:26g
Fats:14g
Of which Sat Fats:9g
Fibre:1g


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

They look very tasty. But come on, let's not pretend that 8g of protein, 34g carbs, 26g sugar and 14g of fats each are "incredible" macros by any vague means...


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

big said:


> They look very tasty. But come on, let's not pretend that 8g of protein, 34g carbs, 26g sugar and 14g of fats each are "incredible" macros by any vague means...


Was just about to say this. In fact I wouldn't even say you could call them protein brownies. They look insane though.


----------

